# Toshiba Encore Tablet auf Android wechseln, geht das?



## KonterSchock (19. Juni 2016)

Hi Leute, frage kann ich mein Windows Tablet auf Android umsattelt? Wie sieht es mit den Treiber aus? 

Kann ich die windows 8.1 lizens auf pc weiterverwenden? 

Grund ist, das ich ab Tab sehr wenig dran bin und ich da kein Windows brauche, sprich Android ab kitkat würde da schon reichen, woher bekomm ich die Android System Software her? Wie sieht es mit den Treiber aus?

was muss ich beachten? 

Ist die Windows 8.1 lizens fest verankert oder kann ich sie anderweitig nutzen? Ich mein ich hab ja für bezahlt.


----------



## mickythebeagle (19. Juni 2016)

1. Wenn Toshiba die Treiber nicht frei gegeben hat wirds wohl kein Android ROM dafür geben.
2. Die WIn Lizens ist nur auf das Tab beschrebkt das es 1. ein WIn-8.1 with Bing ist und der Key dafür im Bios liegt.
3. Hast Du nicht für das Windows Bezahlt das der OEM ja auch nichts dafür bezahlte.


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Juni 2016)

Also ist man im Endeffekt gebunden nicht war?

kann ich höchstens das System neu aufspielen? Irgendwie ist das System zerschossen.


----------



## Intel22nm (19. Juni 2016)

*betreff: woher Android nehmen*

Ganz allgemein und konkret, schau mal bei: 
Devices - CyanogenMod
Unofficial Ports - CyanogenMod

Dort im Forum kannst du evtl. andere Betroffene finden.


----------



## Chinaquads (19. Juni 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Also ist man im Endeffekt gebunden nicht war?
> 
> kann ich höchstens das System neu aufspielen? Irgendwie ist das System zerschossen.



Du hast doch ne Recovery Partition auf dem Tablet. Alternativ das System zurücksetzen, es gibt eine Option dafür in Windows 8.1

Einfach mal die Anleitung bemühen.

Wenn garnichts geht, gibts noch BlueStacks. Kostet aber.


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Juni 2016)

ich gib doch kein Geld aus, zu not kommt da 10 drauf und verkauf es, ich brauch ihn ja nicht dringend.

schade das hier linux auch keine hilfe ist, sprich man steht mit den Treibern wieder allein, sodass man wieder gezwungen ist bei Microsoft zu bleiben.


----------



## doceddy (19. Juni 2016)

Du könntest testen, ob Remix OS von Jide bei dir läuft. Ist eine für den PC angepasste, kostenlose Version von Android


----------

